# Hallo....Just A Little Confused



## Jon (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi
I'm 53 years of age and have had type 2 diabetes for 10 years.

In all those years my doctor and diabetes care nurses have told me to aim for a HBA1C level of below 7.

Two weeks ago it was 6.8.They were very pleased as was i.
Yet when i come on here i am told the level should be below 6.5.

It seems that every place i look there seems to be different guidelines.
I'm more than a little confused now.


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Jon and a warm welcome to the forum i was told to aim for 6.5% but seldom do i reach that level apart from at the moment when my last hbA was 6.4r, if you have a look at this link and half way down theres a table, hope it helps x 
http://www.leedsteachinghospitals.com/sites/diabetes/tips/HbA1c.php


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Jon. Welcome 

I seem to recall that recently, the ideal level was shifted down but I can't remember if it was just for T1s, T2s or for both.

There was an argument that, to acheive HbA1c's below that level was counter productive since it introduced other stresses into your lifestyle that outweighed any benefits. All applicable to Mr and Mrs Average of course. Individually, some people find lower A1c's easier to acheive.

Rob


----------



## Jon (Dec 30, 2010)

Robster65 said:


> Hi Jon. Welcome
> 
> I seem to recall that recently, the ideal level was shifted down but I can't remember if it was just for T1s, T2s or for both.
> 
> ...



The amount of stress to get to these levels is unbelievable.
Seems that to achieve one thing another suffers.


I only discovered this site today so i look forward to many discussions in the future with everyone


----------



## Jon (Dec 30, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Hi Jon and a warm welcome to the forum i was told to aim for 6.5% but seldom do i reach that level apart from at the moment when my last hbA was 6.4r, if you have a look at this link and half way down theres a table, hope it helps x
> http://www.leedsteachinghospitals.com/sites/diabetes/tips/HbA1c.php



Thank you for that


----------



## Copepod (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome Jon & congratulations on your 6.8%. As you rightly say, there's more to life than diabetes, and HbA1c is only one target; weight, fitness, blood pressure, happiness etc are all important, too.

NICE guidelines for HbA1c in type 2 diabetes here: http://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/index.jsp?action=article&o=29002 (although issueed 2002, was updated March 2010) target 6.5% to 7.5%

As Leeds page Steffie gave is for paediatrics [children], page is probably aimed at type 1 diabetes, although figures are the same as NICE.

What link told you to aim for below 6.5%?


----------



## Jon (Dec 30, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Welcome Jon & congratulations on your 6.8%. As you rightly say, there's more to life than diabetes, and HbA1c is only one target; weight, fitness, blood pressure, happiness etc are all important, too.
> 
> NICE guidelines for HbA1c in type 2 diabetes here: http://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/index.jsp?action=article&o=29002 (although issueed 2002, was updated March 2010) target 6.5% to 7.5%
> 
> ...



I cannot navigate my way back to that page.
It was just some random link i clicked on.
I'll be listening to you guys thoughts and advice from here on in


----------



## Copepod (Dec 30, 2010)

Could someone else try clicking on the link I gave in #6, as it works for me? Thanks.


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Could someone else try clicking on the link I gave in #6, as it works for me? Thanks.



Yes it worked fine for me Copepod


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 30, 2010)

I think Jon meant the page that told him 6.5% Copepod, not your link.
Your link works fine.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for checking Steffie. 
My NICE link, like Steffie's Leeds one, says BETWEEN 6.5 AND 7.5, which doesn't mean target is ONLY 6.5%, which is the lower end of the range.


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Copepod, I was thinking you thought your link wasn't working as Jon said he couldn't navigate back to the page - but I thought he meant he couldn't navigate back to the page that told him 6.5% - which is the question he was asked by you as to what link told him that? I wasn't suggesting your link said less than 6.5%.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 30, 2010)

OK, thanks for that Lucy.
Perhaps Jon will come back and enlighten us.


----------



## KateR (Dec 30, 2010)

My last Hb1Ac was 6.7 and the DSN was very pleased, so I wouldn't worry Jon. Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Jon (Dec 30, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Thanks for checking Steffie.
> My NICE link, like Steffie's Leeds one, says BETWEEN 6.5 AND 7.5, which doesn't mean target is ONLY 6.5%, which is the lower end of the range.



Sorry for all the confusion here.
I was able to get back to the page you are talking about above,no problem.
Perhaps i misread something on another page due to all the excitement of finding this forum.

So 6.8 is not too bad i take it.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2010)

Jon said:


> Sorry for all the confusion here.
> I was able to get back to the page you are talking about above,no problem.
> Perhaps i misread something on another page due to all the excitement of finding this forum.
> 
> So 6.8 is not too bad i take it.



Hi Jon, welcome to the forum from me too  6.8 is pretty good.


----------



## alisonz (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jon. You'll find everyone on here great, they have been a real big help to me, don't know what I would have done without them.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 30, 2010)

Jon said:


> Sorry for all the confusion here.
> I was able to get back to the page you are talking about above,no problem.
> Perhaps i misread something on another page due to all the excitement of finding this forum.
> 
> So 6.8 is not too bad i take it.



No worries about confusion. Yes, 6.8% is fine - your health team were right. They're not all bad, but unfortunately people tend to post more about problems than when things go smoothly. Thanks for getting back to us.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 1, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------

